# Easyjet - policy on folding bikes?



## Brand X (10 Nov 2016)

I really need to get this booked this evening, so I don't have time to wait for an email from Easyjet; does anyone know if folding bikes can go as small sports equipment? There is nothing mentioned about folding bikes anywhere on their website; bicycles are classed as large sports equipment and incur a charge of £70, small sports equipment up to 20kilo is free. I haven't weighed by bike (Ridgeback Envoy) but according to the specs it is about 12 kilos.

https://www.easyjet.com/en/help/preparing-to-fly/sports-equipment
http://www.easyjet.com/en/terms-and-conditions/fees

Hmm. That's odd. Trying to book a holiday through Easyjet it says "£70" but on the help page it's £45.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Nov 2016)

Brand X said:


> I really need to get this booked this evening, so I don't have time to wait for an email from Easyjet; does anyone know if folding bikes can go as small sports equipment? There is nothing mentioned about folding bikes anywhere on their website; bicycles are classed as large sports equipment and incur a charge of £70, small sports equipment up to 20kilo is free. I haven't weighed by bike (Ridgeback Envoy) but according to the specs it is about 12 kilos.
> 
> https://www.easyjet.com/en/help/preparing-to-fly/sports-equipment
> http://www.easyjet.com/en/terms-and-conditions/fees
> ...



Do you have a bag it fits in, and then may be able to be the second piece of hand luggage


----------



## vickster (10 Nov 2016)

But make sure it is no bigger than the specified size. I got fined £60 coming back from Amsterdam for having a cabin suitcase which due to its wheels was about an inch too big for the gauge!! I'd had no issues flying from Gatwick 24 hours previously and the flipping plane was half empty

They can be jobsworth b'strds

Be v sure on the rules. Call them or at least email


----------



## Brand X (10 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> But make sure it is no bigger than the specified size. I got fined £60 coming back from Amsterdam for having a cabin suitcase which due to its wheels was about an inch too big for the gauge!! I'd had no issues flying from Gatwick 24 hours previously and the flipping plane was half empty
> 
> They can be jobsworth b'strds
> 
> Be v sure on the rules. Call them or at least email


Good point. I shall check their size limit. Thanks Vickster and Steve.


----------



## vickster (10 Nov 2016)

Brand X said:


> Good point. I shall check their size limit. Thanks Vickster and Steve.


It's really not very big, and don't forget to include wheels and handle!


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2016)

Can you gain anything by letting the tyres down, and taping/zip tying them flat, where they'd meet the sides of the case?


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Nov 2016)

Cannot help but think that they will class it as a bike full stop.

I have flown several times with 2 different folding bikes on easyjet but can't help with your specific enquiry am afraid as i always declared them as bikes. Bu


----------



## jefmcg (10 Nov 2016)

I've heard of people telling airlline staff their bags contains bicycle parts. No idea how this would roll with Easyjet.

Suspect that you will end up paying for a bicycle

http://www.icebike.org/easyjet/#Europe_with_Folders

https://www.facebook.com/easyJet/posts/10153157786893898


----------



## Brandane (10 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Do you have a bag it fits in, and then may be able to be the second piece of hand luggage


I can't see any airline or airport security allowing a folder as hand luggage, given the number of parts that have potential to be used as weapons (the chain for starters, and cranks).
I once had a set of allen keys refused by security at Birmingham, and they are quite innocuous in comparison.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> But make sure it is no bigger than the specified size. I got fined £60 coming back from Amsterdam for having a cabin suitcase which due to its wheels was about an inch too big for the gauge!! I'd had no issues flying from Gatwick 24 hours previously and the flipping plane was half empty
> 
> They can be jobsworth b'strds
> 
> Be v sure on the rules. Call them or at least email




The amount of times I hear this type of thing. Often when I am stood behind someone trying to get on a plane. Your last line was spot on. Be sure of the rules. Not your rules, their rules. If you follow their rules you will not go wrong.

Like rules about baggage being an inch too long. They are not jobsworth BXstards. They are following their rules. Which they display on their website for us all to follow. If you don't follow the rules and you get caught, it is not their fault, its yours.

With regards to the OPs bike. I would take it that is a bike and pay the full mount. At least that way you cannot go wrong.


----------



## vickster (10 Nov 2016)

I'm sure @Fab Foodie has taken a Brompton as hand luggage?

There's a telephone number for easyJet here, closed until the morning

https://www.easyjet.com/en/help/contact-us/telephone


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Nov 2016)

Brandane said:


> I can't see any airline or airport security allowing a folder as hand luggage, given the number of parts that have potential to be used as weapons (the chain for starters, and cranks).
> I once had a set of allen keys refused by security at Birmingham, and they are quite innocuous in comparison.


The subject of what security will allow and refuse in hand luggage is an interesting, and potentially amusing subject/possible thread in itself - often makes little sense once you get away from knives and very obvious weapons - i fear my sooty magic wand would be impounded.


----------



## vickster (10 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> The amount of times I hear this type of thing. Often when I am stood behind someone trying to get on a plane. Your last line was spot on. Be sure of the rules. Not your rules, their rules. If you follow their rules you will not go wrong.
> 
> Like rules about baggage being an inch too long. They are not jobsworth BXstards. They are following their rules. Which they display on their website for us all to follow. If you don't follow the rules and you get caught, it is not their fault, its yours.
> 
> With regards to the OPs bike. I would take it that is a bike and pay the full mount. At least that way you cannot go wrong.


Ok explain to me why I had travelled many times on EasyJet previously with that very same suitcase out of a number of different airports and had never had a problem before, the case fits without any issue whatsoever in an overhead locker, taking no more space . What's the problem? The plane was half empty, thus so were the OH lockers.

They were also extremely impolite about it, unnecessary. if that's your picture, I don't recall seeing you behind me in the queue...


----------



## Brandane (10 Nov 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> The subject of what security will allow and refuse in hand luggage is an interesting, and potentially amusing subject/possible thread in itself - often makes little sense once you get away from knives and very obvious weapons - i fear my sooty magic wand would be impounded.





vickster said:


> I'm sure @Fab Foodie has taken a Brompton as hand luggage?


The problem being that it is not always consistent.
If FF got a Brompton on a flight as carry on luggage then he might have got lucky with his choice of queue at security, and got the guy who didn't think about the potential for weaponry in bike components. The security person in the next queue might have seen things differently. If I was taking a bike abroad and it was important that it accompanied me, then I wouldn't like to take the chance.


----------



## vickster (10 Nov 2016)

I doubt EasyJet allow it if they have a chance to take £70 or whatever it costs


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Nov 2016)

Without getting into this. Measure the case accurately, check it against their website information. If its too big, you have been fortunate on several occasions and caught on one.

I may not have been behind you. But I have been behind the mother letting the child take childrens scissors on board. The businessman with overweight luggage, the woman with nail clippers. They all wanted to argue the point. But there was no point to argue.

The rules are written down and are easy to follow.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2016)

If we talk about company rules, check BA's policy with regards carrying bikes. Very clear cut.


----------



## vickster (10 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Without getting into this. Measure the case accurately, check it against their website information. If its too big, you have been fortunate on several occasions and caught on one.
> 
> I may not have been behind you. But I have been behind the mother letting the child take childrens scissors on board. The businessman with overweight luggage, the woman with nail clippers. They all wanted to argue the point. But there was no point to argue.
> 
> The rules are written down and are easy to follow.


This wasn't at security, but the gate and it delayed no one


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Without getting into this. Measure the case accurately, check it against their website information. If its too big, you have been fortunate on several occasions and caught on one.
> 
> I may not have been behind you. But I have been behind the mother letting the child take childrens scissors on board. The businessman with overweight luggage, the woman with nail clippers. They all wanted to argue the point. But there was no point to argue.
> 
> The rules are written down and are easy to follow.


Nail clippers were impounded as a potential weapon?


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> This wasn't at security, but the gate and it delayed no one


That is not the point.

The question really is, was the bag bigger than the regulations allow? If it is. There is no ifs and buts.

I fly about a dozen times a year. I use the same bag and it is smaller than all the airlines allow. I check the weights on my boarding information. I pack it myself because I know what I'm not allowed to take. I get on and off planes like buses. It is simple.

But seeing people having problems is a regular thing. You cannot bend or tweak their rules.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Nov 2016)

Brandane said:


> I can't see any airline or airport security allowing a folder as hand luggage, given the number of parts that have potential to be used as weapons (the chain for starters, and cranks).
> I once had a set of allen keys refused by security at Birmingham, and they are quite innocuous in comparison.




Yet you can take screwdrivers on a plane, willy nilly. I'm no potential murderer, but I reckon a screwdriver could be used to pretty dangerous ends


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Nov 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Nail clippers were impounded as a potential weapon?



Yes, Ive seen that twice.

The last one I saw was someone with shampoo in a bottle over 100ml. You could see it was almost empty but they could not take it on because it said over 100ml on the bottle. Its not how much is in it, its what it says on the bottle.

I'm not saying the rules are sensible. But they are not my rules.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> I'm sure @Fab Foodie has taken a Brompton as hand luggage?
> 
> There's a telephone number for easyJet here, closed until the morning
> 
> https://www.easyjet.com/en/help/contact-us/telephone


Not I
I have a hardcase for mine and i just check it in as regular baggage... But with BA where i get an extra allowance.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Yet you can take screwdrivers on a plane, willy nilly. I'm no potential murderer, but I reckon a screwdriver could be used to pretty dangerous ends


I take my bike tool kit in my hand luggage, including my multitool with blades. I carry my helmet so that obviously makes me a cyclist not a terrorist.

My only problem was a motorbike helmet. It would not fit in the suitcase measuring cage. They had no idea of the rules and so I said I would wear it and there are no rules to say I cannot. They let me on carrying it.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Yes, Ive seen that twice.


Totally barmy of course - i stress that I am not criticising you steve - thanks for the reply. For in truth it is clear to even the most brain damaged traveller that you could do more damage with your teeth (and who is to know that you haven't had them specially sharpened for the trip?) than with a nail clipper.

I have had a posh rather expensive alessi corkscrew confiscated = the corkscrew bit was totally enclosed ( so enclosed that in typically trendy italian design fashion it quite often failed to release a cork) confiscated. No offer at all for it to be retrieved on a return trip.

I sometimes suspect that some of the confiscated items end up in the pockets of airport staff.

I have also within living memory had a bondage collar, complete with metal restraining fittings, pass through in hand luggage with no problems at all, With that and my bootlaces I have no doubt that even wimpy me could usefully immobilise someone.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I take my bike tool kit in my hand luggage, including my multitool with blades. I carry my helmet so that obviously makes me a cyclist not a terrorist.
> 
> My only problem was a motorbike helmet. It would not fit in the suitcase measuring cage. They had no idea of the rules and so I said I would wear it and there are no rules to say I cannot. They let me on carrying it.


yes, wearing stuff is handy for non offensive stuff.
My generously pocketed leather jacket recently bit the dust - now replaced with a nice comfy army combat jacket from a nice chap in pimlico - loads of pockets inside and out - enough for lots of stuff including a three course meal - last trip I had two bananas in it. For good measure I wore a waterproof over it with more pockets. I care not a sod what I look like when travelling as long as I am comfortable.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I take my bike tool kit in my hand luggage, including my multitool with blades. I carry my helmet so that obviously makes me a cyclist not a terrorist.
> 
> My only problem was a motorbike helmet. It would not fit in the suitcase measuring cage. They had no idea of the rules and so I said I would wear it and there are no rules to say I cannot. They let me on carrying it.


Generally have to declare it, box it and get it put in with the rest of the luggage. You were just lucky the rules were not so clear cut as you think.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Nov 2016)

My daughter, when she was about 8, had to dump some very blunt kids craft scissors that she'd taken in her pencil case amongst other stuff she'd packed to keep her amused on the flight. All credit to her, she didn't make a fuss.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Nov 2016)

T4tomo said:


> My daughter, when she was about 8, had to dump some very blunt kids craft scissors that she'd taken in her pencil case amongst other stuff she'd packed to keep her amused on the flight. All credit to her, she didn't make a fuss.


AH...so it was you I was stood behind :O)

With regards to the helmet. I called into the Ryanair office at the airport a few days earlier and of the staff did not know the rules. I have taken my helmet on board three times now without any problems. But you never know what will happen on the 4th. 

The best instance I have seen was in Milan. A guy with a 3 piece snooker cue in a box. It was too tall for the luggage measuring cage. He stood for 20 minutes trying to argue that in respect of volume it was much smaller than the cage. I must have missed the area of volume bit in the airline instructions. I felt sorry for him because it would have been no problem at all for him to take it on the plane.

Protective bike bags. Now that is something that nobody understands. You may think you do but you don't.

I hope the OP got the answer he wanted, before we hijacked the thread.


----------



## GlenBen (11 Nov 2016)

Off topic...I was once in a queue behind a lady who was allowed to take a rock in her hand luggage, 'as a souvenir'. Im talking 40cm square bit of slate. If that cant be used as a weapon, Im not sure what can.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Nov 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Nail clippers were impounded as a potential weapon?


I fly every week on all kinds of aiirlines with 2 pairs of nail clippers in my hand baggage. Never been an issue. Greetings from Bologna airport .... I might do my toenails while im waiting to board the flight home ;-)


----------



## jefmcg (11 Nov 2016)

GlenBen said:


> Off topic...I was once in a queue behind a lady who was allowed to take a rock in her hand luggage, 'as a souvenir'. Im talking 40cm square bit of slate. If that cant be used as a weapon, Im not sure what can.


Yes, but to what end? Things are only more dangerous in the air than on the ground if they can cause a crash or let you take over the plane. A rock is no more dangerous on a plane than it would be in a shopping mall. Yes, you might hit and even kill someone, but then you would be overpowered by the passengers, restrained and arrested when you touch the ground.

For that matter, they only stop bladed weapons as "security theatre". You couldn't take control of a plane with a stanley knife anymore. On 11/9 they threatened a flight attendants life if they weren't let into the cockpit. Now the passengers and crew would understand that letting them into the cockpit means they will all die, so that is no longer a way to get control of plane.

(yes, and if some looney ever tries to hijack a plane with a big rock, they will ban them. note looney will not succeed in hijack)


----------



## jefmcg (11 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> They all wanted to argue the point





steveindenmark said:


> My only problem was a motorbike helmet. It would not fit in the suitcase measuring cage. They had no idea of the rules and so I said I would wear it and there are no rules to say I cannot. They let me on carrying it.


So when other people argue the point, that's wrong but when you argue the point, that's good?


----------



## Lozz360 (11 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I take my bike tool kit in my hand luggage, including my multitool with blades. I carry my helmet so that *obviously makes me a cyclist not a terrorist.*
> 
> My only problem was a motorbike helmet. It would not fit in the suitcase measuring cage. They had no idea of the rules and so I said I would wear it and there are no rules to say I cannot. They let me on carrying it.


I can understand how you may obviously look like a cyclist but I don't believe anyone can obviously not look like a terrorist.

It is possible to be both: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/afp/article-3434874/Bicycle-suicide-bomb-Quetta-kills-nine.html


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Nov 2016)

jefmcg said:


> So when other people argue the point, that's wrong but when you argue the point, that's good?


I didn't argue the point. The rules regarding the helmet were unclear to everyone and if they had insisted I left the helmet, I would have done.

The other things I mentioned, scissors,weights, sizes of bag etc were all very clear.

Lozz. You don't have to take everything literally on here.


----------



## F70100 (11 Nov 2016)

"Just follow the rules and you won't go wrong - it's easy..."

The DFT publish a list of prohibited items, and also the following text on their website:



> There are restrictions on what items you can take onto aircraft for reasons of safety, security and taxes. Some items are not allowed in your hand luggage and some are not allowed anywhere on the aircraft. Some items need to have the approval of the airline before you can take them on board.
> 
> Individual airports have discretion to confiscate anything they consider dangerous, regardless of whether or not it appears on the list of prohibited articles and passengers who have queries over whether something will be permitted should check with the airport and airline in question before travelling.



If an individual security operative considers _anything_ you have as being dangerous, you will lose it. It's this lottery that causes the most distress.


----------



## Brand X (13 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> AH...so it was you I was stood behind :O)
> 
> With regards to the helmet. I called into the Ryanair office at the airport a few days earlier and of the staff did not know the rules. I have taken my helmet on board three times now without any problems. But you never know what will happen on the 4th.
> 
> ...



I took a small gamble and opted to add "Hold luggage" which is £45.


----------



## T4tomo (13 Nov 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I fly every week on all kinds of aiirlines with 2 pairs of nail clippers in my hand baggage. Never been an issue. Greetings from Bologna airport .... I might do my toenails while im waiting to board the flight home ;-)


Do you take 2 pairs as insurance in case one gets confiscated by security?


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Nov 2016)

T4tomo said:


> Do you take 2 pairs as insurance in case one gets confiscated by security?


Absolutely .... you can't be toe careful these days, they'll nail you for anything. Give 'em a foot and they'll take a mile....


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Nov 2016)

Brand X said:


> I took a small gamble and opted to add "Hold luggage" which is £45.


Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Brand X (16 Dec 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Let us know how you get on.



I eventually contacted Easyjet; they weren't sure because it's not a question they had dealt with before (really?) but the official response was that no, a folding bicycle would have to go as a regular bicycle. Which is fair enough; I should think a disassembled non-folding bike is near the same size and weight, but I'm not sure what the deal would be with something very small such an ultra-compact bike or child's bike. Probably a case by case thing.


----------

